# Cheshire Area cat show



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

If anyone is showing or visiting on Saturday Joshy will be there on exhibition


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome day today, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I should think you did lol. Dylan is gorgeous, aren't you going to tell them how he did?


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

[/URL]


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Very well done, he was just gorgeous and well worthy of my Judge's special HP goody bag


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

The gorgeous Dylan


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

We had a fab day - I was judging HPs so just took Joshy on exhibition as obviously I couldn't show him but did enter one of the pedigrees, Tiffany. Joshy had a great time getting his usual cuddles, I thoroughly enjoyed my judging, despite some VERY difficult decisons, and the icing on the cake was that Tiff gained her 5th Imperial certificate (plus BOB and 1st in her side class) so is now, subject to GCCF confirmation, Gr Ch & Imp Gr Pr Crinkles Forget Me Not


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations to you both, lovely pics


----------

